# Furniture modifications



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

This was kind of fun. I'm surprised people actually pay for this, but all the same it turned out nice. Did this the same way I do my cabinets. BIN/Advance, but also spray a coat of Saman Water Based Polyurethane on the tops only for protection. Super happy with results.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

How much did that cost them


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Masterwork said:


> How much did that cost them


 I'm not sure what the total cost was in the end, because i did it for a designer.
I personally did all 3 pieces for $1375. Then of course there was all the designer knobs and handles and whatever she added on to my price..I'm sure she could have bought a whole new set for that. lol. But hey, it does look pretty Nice!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice looking job Kevin. 

I have done a few furniture pieces over the years - it's sort of a nice change of pace and a different type of challenge. 

Once did a brand new murphy bed for some friends. It was a custom build and made out of really nice wood - sort of hated to prime and paint it but it's what they wanted. It turned out great and the finished look blew them away.

Did some wooden outdoor patio furniture this past spring. They were all in the Adirondack style and badly in need of refinishing. Lots of slats and skinny spaces to get into.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

RH said:


> Nice looking job Kevin.
> 
> I have done a few furniture pieces over the years - it's sort of a nice change of pace and a different type of challenge.
> 
> ...


Indeed. I find it looks good on the resume also. I painted an old fridge a couple months back and it was a show stopper. The post went viral and wasn't able to keep up with the comments! Thankfully I didn't get anymore fridge jobs out of it. Haha.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Indeed. I find it looks good on the resume also. I painted an old fridge a couple months back and it was a show stopper. The post went viral and wasn't able to keep up with the comments! Thankfully I didn't get anymore fridge jobs out of it. Haha.


Speaking of the refrigerator, I got hired once to do a restoration of a vintage Southbend commercial gas range/oven, right down to every nut and bolt, and had even re-porcelainized and nickel and/or chrome plated the components to original spec. The restoration stirred up quite a bit of buzz in the local design community which lead to requests from other designers for more appliance restorations, particularly gas ranges.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Looks great Kev! And yes, I’ve always clear coated over paints/lacquer when finishing furnishings as well as with most cabinet finishes, even clearing over modified alkyd drywall ground coats/glazes with waterborne clears. 

I did however experience extreme alkyd yellowing in one instance when clearing over an uncured white modified alkyd resin coating using a waterborne poly-acrylic type clear, poly-acrylic not referring to Minwax. I’ve usually waited a couple of weeks before clearing over alkyd enamels when an if used, but have leaned more towards cabinet specific coatings for painted furnishings which perform better in the longer term than regular house paint grade enamel type finishes. They’re also easier to spray and dry/cure a lot quicker.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Redux said:


> Looks great Kev! And yes, I’ve always clear coated over paints/lacquer when finishing furnishings as well as with most cabinet finishes, even clearing over modified alkyd drywall ground coats/glazes with waterborne clears.
> 
> I did however experience extreme alkyd yellowing in one instance when clearing over an uncured white modified alkyd resin coating using a waterborne poly-acrylic type clear, poly-acrylic not referring to Minwax. I’ve usually waited a couple of weeks before clearing over alkyd enamels when an if used, but have leaned more towards cabinet specific coatings for painted furnishings which perform better in the longer term than regular house paint grade enamel type finishes. They’re also easier to spray and dry/cure a lot quicker.


 Thanks Redux. Ya, definitely going to start experimenting with more cabinet specific stuff. 
My local BM store stocks Lenmar, so may mess around with some of that. Thoughts? Although alot ofbthese products have a max 5mm film thickness which may be problematic for going over old finishes?


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

You should try the Duralaq and tell us what you think of it. My local BM isn't familiar with it, even though it's in their catalog.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Masterwork said:


> You should try the Duralaq and tell us what you think of it. My local BM isn't familiar with it, even though it's in their catalog.


Yep. That's what I had my eye on . Agreed though. They're so focused on getting Regal and Aura out the door that Nobody is educated about these Lenmar products..


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Yep. That's what I had my eye on . Agreed though. They're so focused on getting Regal and Aura out the door that Nobody is educated about these Lenmar products..


Just got my annual swag bag of BM stuff yesterday. It included a Lenmar tshirt amongst a bunch of other stuff. Until right now I had no idea who or what Lenmar was. Neither did the girls in the paint shop I get my paint from.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Thanks Redux. Ya, definitely going to start experimenting with more cabinet specific stuff.
> My local BM store stocks Lenmar, so may mess around with some of that. Thoughts? Although alot ofbthese products have a max 5mm film thickness which may be problematic for going over old finishes?



As mentioned in a previous thread, I pretty much always removed the existing finishes when refinishing regardless of their condition, so I never payed much attention to the mil specs as they might apply to coating over existing films. 

As for the Lenmar products, I’ve only used their more flooring specific clears which performed exceptionally well, yet I can’t offer opinion on Lenmar’s more cabinet and millwork specific products, being I’ve never tried them.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Just got my annual swag bag of BM stuff yesterday. It included a Lenmar tshirt amongst a bunch of other stuff. Until right now I had no idea who or what Lenmar was. Neither did the girls in the paint shop I get my paint from.


I've only really used a few lenmar products and all of them better than any other brands i've used, night and day coming from old masters.
conversion varnish
precat lacquer
alkyd stain
oil polyurethane

I havn't used any of the waterborne pigmented duralaq, just the megavar waterborne clear. they also make a nice solvent dye


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

My local BM store sells far more lenmar than anything else. I've never used it myself but they pump that stuff out there like crazy.


----------



## Respec (Sep 13, 2015)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Thanks Redux. Ya, definitely going to start experimenting with more cabinet specific stuff.
> My local BM store stocks Lenmar, so may mess around with some of that. Thoughts? Although alot ofbthese products have a max 5mm film thickness which may be problematic for going over old finishes?


Those pieces look nice. I like Advance as a product, but for cabinetry and furniture, I don't like to use it at all because of the long open and recoat time. I use Kem Aqua Plus a lot and was going to try Lenmar from my Ben Moore store but haven't because we were going to use it on cherry cabinets and asked the rep if the water base system would control bleeding and his response was "why don't you paint it with Advance or Cabinet Coat". Not what I really wanted to hear. I just wanted to point out that lacquer is limited to 5 mils, which a mil is a 1000th of an inch. 5mm (millimeters) is a little over 3/16ths of an inch.


----------

